# Cube Wars



## Eboeagles (5 Aug 2011)

With the proliferation of the PAH cube on the forum:

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=16036

and especially now that PFK are giving them away with subscriptions and following Sentrals Cube aquascape post:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17035

I think that more and more people will be getting into the hobby via the cube route - the set ups you can buy are pretty cheap and so I would like to see some amazing cube scapes from the experienced types to inspire us newbies and pull more people into the hobby!

I'm trying with my Japanese Garden business in my Dennerle 20l (not quite a cube true but just as difficult):

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=16382

Which btw I must say is not going too well... but I'm only 6 months or so into this addiction, so have an excuse and I feel like I'm learning fast!! 

I'm determined to turn in something to be proud of that hasn't been seen in a cube (so not your standard cube jungle). Surely its a challenge to you guys that can produce such amazing scapes? I could see Nelsons IAPLC entry in a cube:

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=16993

So my challenge / gauntlet is... as Delia once said 'lets be 'avin you'...


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Aug 2011)

Mate, this is a very good idea. After realising that the rock in my P@H tank is problematic and deciding to rip it out I am well stuck for a design idea for the thing. Main tank (125l) I know exactly what I'm going for. Nano, I have no idea. In desperate need of inspiration.


----------



## B7fec (10 Aug 2011)

Hi Both....

Nice idea,

 I to really struggled to find inspiration for nano tanks in general, the dimensions of the nano make it a real challenge, but i loved producing the scape....something to get the ideas ticking.

Well here it is, my 30cm cube from P@H, only the one FTS for now as pushed for time.....










Hope this helps you guys a bit......

Cheers Ben


----------



## Eboeagles (10 Aug 2011)

Hi Ben,

I saw this on another topic and was very impressed! Its very clean - I like!! 

I'm just updating mine and added some congo sand last week - looks slightly odd at present but will add a pic tomorrow when I bring my camera back from work.

Tank 13 in the comp also fits this cube topic - very impressive scale I think

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17152

Watch out the cubes are coming!!

Phil


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Aug 2011)

As does tank 4 (also a Dennerle cube). Sort of the inspiration for my nano attempt. Seen it in real life and pics don't do it justice. 

Ben, liking what you're doing there. Look forward to that growing in.

I'm still feeling uninspired though.


----------

